# Titan 440i motor replacement



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

My boss gave me a 440i for free the other day. The repair shop said it needed a new motor and he did not want to put anymore money into it (he just bought a new one) so he sent it my way. Does anyone know a good place to buy a replacement? And how much can I figure to spend ( I can install it myself).

I should let you know that I am a carpenter by trade so forgive my painting and finishing ignorance- but does the 440i have brushes?


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

Try here, http://store.spraymallstore.com/moco12pa7.html
See how much the paint/repair store will charge, might help to build a rapport for future advice/help. brushes? Not sure what you mean?


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

The motor is a sealed Brushed motor.

If the tool isn't good enough for the Boss (especially when the "_heart_" of the tool has died), then it isn't good enough for anyone.
Trash it.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

A couple hundred bucks + will get it back in the game.


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok. The local supply will do it for $250. It seems like a good deal to get the machine rolling again. 

Thanks to everyone.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

If it was bought new, and your boss is the original owner then it should have a lifetime warranty on that motor.


----------



## logcabin man (Dec 16, 2008)

*titan 440i*

I have a titan 440i which i bought off my old company i worked for, i paid £100 for because it failed a electrical PAT test but i can't find anything wrong with. Its been abused a lot over the years but its amazing how much time it saves when painting log cabins. The hose blew on me yesterday which i was told by titan they cannot be repaired so they quoted £110 to get it repaired. I went to a local hydrolic hose company and they put a new fitting on the end for me and charged £8. So while i was there i got him to make me a spare 7metre hose for £25 BARGAIN. HAPPY SPRAYING


----------



## PrecisionPaint (Jan 27, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> If it was bought new, and your boss is the original owner then it should have a lifetime warranty on that motor.


 Hes correct the Titan 440i has a limited lifetime warranty, your boss could of just taken it back to the store he bought it from and asked them how they went about the warranty issues..... because we all know there is always a loophole to void a warranty.


----------

